# Sedona/Grand Canyon



## New2time (May 25, 2012)

Headed to Sedona next week- will stay there 7 nights and go over to the grand canyon and stay 2 nights on the rim of the canyon. Any suggestions on activities/restaurants/ etc. to hit or miss while there? We do have some reservations already for tours but just wondering if I am missing anything.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 25, 2012)

Pink Jeep's "Broken Arrow Tour" is not to be missed in Sedona.


----------



## DaveNV (May 25, 2012)

Others may think it's a bit "touristy," but we enjoyed eating at the Javelina Cantina in Sedona.  Mexican food with a bit of a twist.

Dave


----------



## WinniWoman (May 25, 2012)

New2time said:


> Headed to Sedona next week- will stay there 7 nights and go over to the grand canyon and stay 2 nights on the rim of the canyon. Any suggestions on activities/restaurants/ etc. to hit or miss while there? We do have some reservations already for tours but just wondering if I am missing anything.



They aslo have ATV desert tours. My husband and son loved it! Montezuma is a cliff dwelling nearby. We made the drive to Petrified National Park (2 hours) to see the Blue Mesas and the Painted desert. Actually, enjoyed it just as much as the Grand Canyon.


----------



## DAman (May 25, 2012)

*Sedona Restaurants*

Elote Cafe and Dan's Bistro.  Both excellent places to eat in Sedona. You can bring your own wine to Dan's for a very small corkage fee(around $5).  Homemade ice cream at Elote was the best chocolate ice cream I have ever eaten.

DAman


----------



## spencersmama (May 25, 2012)

I love this place in Sedona, the Palatki Heritage Site, but you need to make reservations in advance.  

http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/coconino/recreation/outdoorlearning/recarea/?recid=55368&actid=119

What tours are you doing at the Grand Canyon?  Last time we went to the canyon, we stayed 2 nights in the park.  We bought a combination ticket for 2 tours.  We did a sunrise tour, which takes you west, and the desert view tour, which takes you east.  We did the sunrise tour the morning after our first night and the sunset tour later that day.  I relaxed in the room during the busiest time of day that afternoon while my kids and DH did a mule ride on the edge of the canyon.  (They really liked that, too.  I am not an animal lover.)  It was soooooo worth the money to take the tours, in my opinion.  We saw all of our "must-see" canyon spots, it was not very crowded on our bus, and we didn't have to worry about finding parking or waiting for a spot on the overcrowded shuttles. (Parking is first come. There are no reserved spots for those staying in the lodges.) The bus pulls up close to the canyon and parks nearby, so its great for people with mobility issues.  My mother went back to the bus once or twice when we walked around.   

http://www.grandcanyonlodges.com/motorcoach-railway-tours-2221.html


----------



## Ken555 (May 25, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> Pink Jeep's "Broken Arrow Tour" is not to be missed in Sedona.



+1. We were there just a few weeks ago, and did the Pink Jeep combo tour with Broken Arrow. I'd suggest just doing the single tour...

As for food, we were really quite disappointed. Even "the best" restaurant, per the Hyatt concierge, was really just so-so for us. Overall, we thought Ken's Creekside offered good service and food, and would be the only restaurant I'd recommend.

http://www.kenscreekside.com/


----------



## csxjohn (May 25, 2012)

New2time said:


> Headed to Sedona next week- will stay there 7 nights and go over to the grand canyon and stay 2 nights on the rim of the canyon. Any suggestions on activities/restaurants/ etc. to hit or miss while there? We do have some reservations already for tours but just wondering if I am missing anything.



Are you staying on the North or South rim?

Never mind, looking at the map, you will probably going to the south rim and I can't help.


----------



## New2time (May 26, 2012)

Yes, south rim

We are doing a sunset jeep tour in Sedona, a smooth water rafting trip that does a tour of antelope canyon, Out of Africa, Imax Theatre, Blazin M Ranch, Meteor Crater, Sunset Crater, Horseback riding, and a heli ride in Sedona. I actually don't have anything booked while we are at the canyon itself. The concierge at the EL Tovar told me that it really wasn't necessary to book a tour since it was all easily drive-able and they would give us a map. Any thoughts on that? 

We are debating on visiting the Painted Desert and Petrified Forest - from Sedona- trying to decide if it is worth the drive over there and back. Any thoughts? Anything else I am missing?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 26, 2012)

I'd spend some time visiting the cave and adobe pueblos on the Colorado plateau around Flagstaff -Wupatki National Monument (there are about five or six different pueblos there) and Walnut Canyon.

Also Jerome is an interesting day trip from Sedona.


----------



## Passepartout (May 26, 2012)

While there is a lot to do in/around N. AZ, don't try to do it all in one trip. Do some relaxin'. It looks to me like you are planning to spend a lot of time in a car going from one pre-historical site to another. 

Just know that there is more there than there is time to do it. You'll enjoy what you do all the more.

Jim


----------



## PStreet1 (May 26, 2012)

It's just a short trip in the car to The Chapel of the Holy Cross, and it's lovely.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chapel_of_the_Holy_Cross

I realize you are doing some sort of a sunset tour, but drive yourself to the top of Airport Mesa (easy to find, right in town, follow the airport signs) and watch the sunset.  There will be people there; the townspeople go there to watch the sunset, and now, tourists go too.  But there's a good parking lot, and being with a group of people who have gathered to watch the sunset is not a bad thing.

Eat breakfast at The Coffee Pot.  Opt for outside dining.  Because it's hot in Sedona, that might not seem appealing, but in the shade, just sitting peacefully, it really doesn't seem hot.  Inside, it's crowded and tables are very close together--not so outside.  http://www.coffeepotsedona.com/

If you like Mexican food in a non-tourist setting, try Casa Bonita in the Basha's shopping center.  As you face Bashas, it's on the right.

I really like the Petrified Forest and think it's worth the drive.  The Meteor Crater is, for me, a pretty ho-hum experience.
Here's a link to some of the ruins in the area.  http://www.arizonaruins.com/Sinagua/Sedona/index.html

To see ruins that give you a good idea of a large site, Tuzigoot is a good spot.  They've done extensive "restoring," and most of the ruins are safe enough to pass Osha regulations now, but still, the site is interesting, and it doesn't look like you have anything of that nature on your schedule.

Definitely save some time for just enjoying Sedona.


----------



## DaveNV (May 26, 2012)

New2time said:


> I actually don't have anything booked while we are at the canyon itself. The concierge at the EL Tovar told me that it really wasn't necessary to book a tour since it was all easily drive-able and they would give us a map. Any thoughts on that?



The South Rim is easily seen by doing as the Concierge says - driving and looking. With a map you'll be fine. There are numerous pull-outs and look-out sites along the roadway that follow the South Rim, all easily accessible.  About the only issue may be finding a place to park.  Some lookout parking areas have limited spaces.  If you want to see it from below the rim, there are numerous trails and such.  (Check with the Rangers in the Visitor's Centers to get the latest hiking info.)  But if that isn't an option, the driving experience can be very satisfying.

The Desert View Watchtower building is very interesting, and is worth seeing, for sure.  Views into the canyon are good from there, but the architecture of the place make it a must-see.  http://www.nps.gov/grca/planyourvisit/placestogo.htm

And if you're at all into photography, watching the sunrise from Mather Point is awesome.  There are lots of other places, too, but that's one of the best in the park.  Here are some ideas:  http://www.parkfilms.com/gcviewpoints.html

Have fun!

Dave


----------



## WinniWoman (May 26, 2012)

New2time said:


> Yes, south rim
> 
> We are doing a sunset jeep tour in Sedona, a smooth water rafting trip that does a tour of antelope canyon, Out of Africa, Imax Theatre, Blazin M Ranch, Meteor Crater, Sunset Crater, Horseback riding, and a heli ride in Sedona. I actually don't have anything booked while we are at the canyon itself. The concierge at the EL Tovar told me that it really wasn't necessary to book a tour since it was all easily drive-able and they would give us a map. Any thoughts on that?
> 
> We are debating on visiting the Painted Desert and Petrified Forest - from Sedona- trying to decide if it is worth the drive over there and back. Any thoughts? Anything else I am missing?



If you like National Parks, I really think you will like the Petrified Forest National Park. The petrified trees aren't really all that exciting, but the rest of the park - the Painted Desert, the Blue Mesas, the vastness of it all is extraordinary. Very unique. I actually enjoyed it more than the Grand Canyon in many ways, which is more crowded in summer, etc. While everyone is at the Grand Canyon, you can have the Petrified Forest National park almost all to yourself. You can take your time and drive through and pull off at the various lookouts and even hike into some of the areas if you want. I had never seen anything like it, really.


----------



## ducote (Jul 26, 2012)

*Restaurant*

If you like Italian food, you must try Troias. It is not recommended by the resorts because the owner will not pay them a fee for recommending it.All recipes come from Italy from his father.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 26, 2012)

I also enjoyed Javelina Cantina. Food was reasonably priced.  Plus Ted Danson came in while we were there.  Now we're like this --> II

Fifth the Pink Jeep Tour.  Book in advance or you won't get in.  

I really enjoyed Sinagua.  

Also, we bought an annual National Parks pass because the Grand Canyon alone was going to be $20 entrance.  

Note of warning: You need a Red Rock pass in order to park and hike in Sedona. Get one at the Park entrance and make it good for the week. That way you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## blakebr (Jul 26, 2012)

Go North out of Flagstaff and enter the Grand Canyon at the East end.  You will see a different view and have a couple places to stop along the way.  There is a National Park with fresh (50,000 years) lava.  You also get to see small canyons, relative to the Grand Canyon.  You will not have to double-back when a the Canyon.  Return by going South out of GC and enter Flagstaff on the West side.


----------



## Dollie (Jul 27, 2012)

*Were there in the spring*

We were there in the spring (during a snow storm).  You can find pictures of the trip here.  It will give you some idea of what there is to see and do.  I also did a restaurant summary and posted it here in TUGs under US-Western, on March 29, 2012 titled "Thank you Sedona Restaurant Critics".

We had a great time, it's a nice area.  Enjoy.


----------



## infoleather (Aug 7, 2012)

In The Elote homemade ice cream is the best I have eaten chocolate ice cream.


----------

